# My babies' half gallon marina planted tanks!



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Love these tanks, wish thy were least a gallon though, am looking out for any awesome tanks out there that are bigger and similar! But meanwhile, here are my babies (literally)


























All suggetions for stylish, not so expensive 1-2gal tanks are most welcome!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

So do you have babies in these tanks? Even though they are tiny they look great. The plants help keeping up water quality. I would just save for when they outgrow the tanks. I like the lids you made.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Kritter Keepers are great cheap tanks. :B 2~ish gallons is only around $11 or so. :V

but, you got these two looking great. :3


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

those look amazing for being so small! where did you find them?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup! I will definitely reuse my plants! I ordered the anubias nanas from taiwan too . 

I'm going to have to check out those kritter keepers  maybe change out the lid or something and make my own plexiglass lid


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are nice! What are water changes like? Go to garage sales you can find some cool tanks at those. I picked up a 1.5g for 6 bucks with filter.
I personally like this tank here:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Aquarium-Cube-Tank-1.5-Gallons-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10291810

Here are just some nice looking ones:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-A....-with-Light-Hood-7-watt-bulb-Gravel/14660253

This one is okay
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-1-Corner-Tank-Aquarium-1gal-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10312983

These are just some I have found at walmart that I like. The first and last one I own.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

you can get a mini bow, but they are 2.5 gallons (which is actually one of the better tanks for bettas to live a long and healthy, happy life. 5 gallons should be the minimum in my opinion. Cute tanks anyways!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I owned the hawk eye 1 gal and the minibow 1 gal before, the hawkeye was just... flimsy. 

Water changes are ... 100% daily, unless I'm dead tired lol. like last night. water is siphoned out with a small airline. I have 1 poland spring gallon bottle for waste water and 1 gal for clean water. refill, dump and repeat 

@my rainbow betta fish: thanks  I wish I had the room . 1 gallon ea is almost the max I can have.. unless I stack them? lol! that table is pretty much all the surface I have left in my room. And I have to position things so the plants can also get maximum lighting  I'll figure it out


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay. You should get a test kit and see if you cant get them to be NPT. You already have some plants, you may possibly be able to get away with fewer changes if the plants are eating the ammonia.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

If you don't mind shelling out a little money, the 3 gallon Marina Eclipse is WONDERFUL. : ) It's what I kept my boy in until I got a divided 10 gallon instead)


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Your babies are very sweet


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice setups! Your babies should be quite happy for a while...between the water changes and the plants, I imagine they'll stay healthy! I have a 2.5 gallon NPT and it does a great job keeping my betta happy.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> Okay. You should get a test kit and see if you cant get them to be NPT. You already have some plants, you may possibly be able to get away with fewer changes if the plants are eating the ammonia.


I have a test kit, except I'm trying to sell it because it always measures everything at 0 (except for PH ofcourse), probably because of the plants  I still change it water anyway just to get rid of any hormones


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

littlegreen said:


> If you don't mind shelling out a little money, the 3 gallon Marina Eclipse is WONDERFUL. : ) It's what I kept my boy in until I got a divided 10 gallon instead)


Did you mean the Marineland eclipse?  I couldn't find Marina eclipse in google


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

cute idea!


----------

